# The WHO Have gone past full retard and into potato



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2017)

Video gaming: WHO to recognize gaming disorder as mental health condition in 2018 - CNN

What in the name of actual FUCK, WHO? 

www.express.co.uk: Failure to find a sexual partner is now a DISABILITY says World Health Organisation

Then we have this one. It's unproven, but are people/organizations competing to be the biggest fucking MORONS on the planet?

And these are only the two articles I've come across currently that are this.. Fucking insane.

Got any more whacky links/sources like this? On the WHO?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 29, 2017)

The first one isn't entirely stupid, but the problem in it is trying list obsession with video games as some sort of exclusive disorder. I hope it is just the article and not the study.

The second one is ridiculous and is going to piss a lot of people off.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 29, 2017)

Holy shit. This is something else.
Being an ugly incel isn't a disability.

Pro tip:
If nobody loves you, there's a legitimate reason for that.
You don't have a disability.
You're probably just a disgusting human being.


----------



## Jarren (Dec 29, 2017)

I will say that gaming compulsion, like most other compulsive/addictive behaviour, can be a real problem but I don't think it bears marking out games in particular as a target. After all, most modern electronic entertainment and social platforms use a sort of reward system for engaging with the,m often and our brains are hardwired to love "reward," so it's kind of designed to entrap us. I can see this being viewed as an issue from the outside and not a symptom of a generally exploitative entertainment industry.

The second one just makes me laugh, though. Yeah, maybe not finding someone can be partially blamed on *A* disability of some sort, but it's not one in and of itself.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Jan 21, 2018)

The entire field of Psychology has become a total garbage fire of nonsense unfortunately.


----------

